# A Jacaranda potpourri bowl



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've been at it again, this time another potpourri bowl this time out of Jacaranda. After my last one I received a few queries as to what such a thing is. Well, traditionally one would put rose petals and spices in it to make a room smell sweet. Nowadays you buy a packet of "potpourri" which consists of dried petals and leaves impregnated with sweet oils. The photo-shoot says it all.


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

WOW, Harry. You never cease to amaze me. I really like the bowl, but I wasn[t aware you did crochet work, too!!

Neal


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Neal but as much as I'd like to, I can't take credit for that, blimey, I couldn't even spell it!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry that is simply beautiful. I like the ornamental lines. Form is great. Well done.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, it's encouragement from you experts that makes me strive to improve my turning skills.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Way to go, Harry!!!!! Another spot-on job.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Harry

You always choose a very colourful and pratical setting for your final photos, this really shows the bowls true beauty.

A great job by a great craftsman.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

very nice Harry. Another bang up job! 

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Harry, the source for the hummingbird inlay?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike, Carba-Tec who I believe are represented in America list 7 designs, 3 made from Pewter which cot $10.00 each and 4 which are "Pewter coloured" costing $3.50 each. I would be surprised if they were not readily available in the US.
I'm pleased that you like my turning!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Hummer Harry to bad I'm doing flat work right now so I out of turning a little while.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Well Harry, very nice work BUT are you saying that your house smells bad that you need potpourri? Does Marlene know you posted this? I hope she never finds out. LOL


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

That's nice as Harry and Im sure your house does not smell 

What was the wall thickness mate on that bowl..? and was she even all over from top to base.

Looking good there mate I wish I had my lathe up and going but one thing at a time.. Im on where are you and glenmore the Boys! 

Cheers.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Timeman said:


> That's nice as Harry and Im sure your house does not smell
> 
> What was the wall thickness mate on that bowl..? and was she even all over from top to base.
> 
> ...


Noel, please don't ask me such embarrassing questions, I plead the 5th.!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dr.Zook said:


> Well Harry, very nice work BUT are you saying that your house smells bad that you need potpourri? Does Marlene know you posted this? I hope she never finds out. LOL


Dave, I HAD intended to send it to you as a present, but notice how that is now in the past tense.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Harry,

A beautiful job my friend. :sold:


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Harry
Simply beautiful job, looks teriffic on the beautiful table. Proud of you Harry. Your donut chuck looks great too. Your no longer a beginner Harry, your a fast study. I keep wondering after all the pictures you shoot of the turning why not include the tool being used for each operation? Myself, I always wonder what tools other turners use for their turnings. We don't all use the same tools.I think we do beginners a disservice by not including the tools we use. We take for granted they know for a bowl we use a bowl gouge for instance. How about we tell them that you can do a remarkably good job if you use a round scraper to do the same job of hollowing. So you guys if the gouges give you trouble with catches try using a round scraper and see how much easier it is. Sorry about that Harry, I get off on a tangent at times. Beautiful work and BTW, thank you for sending me the e-mail and what I asked you for. Mitch


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mitch12 said:


> Harry
> Simply beautiful job, looks teriffic on the beautiful table. Proud of you Harry. Your donut chuck looks great too. Your no longer a beginner Harry, your a fast study. I keep wondering after all the pictures you shoot of the turning why not include the tool being used for each operation? Myself, I always wonder what tools other turners use for their turnings. We don't all use the same tools.I think we do beginners a disservice by not including the tools we use. We take for granted they know for a bowl we use a bowl gouge for instance. How about we tell them that you can do a remarkably good job if you use a round scraper to do the same job of hollowing. So you guys if the gouges give you trouble with catches try using a round scraper and see how much easier it is. Sorry about that Harry, I get off on a tangent at times. Beautiful work and BTW, thank you for sending me the e-mail and what I asked you for. Mitch



Mitch, I didn't realise that any of the many emails that I sent to you had been received as they were all returned indicating a problem with your providers server. Perhaps you received it via the PM that I sent you in desperation. You may notice that of late I'm mentioning and where I remember, incl. the tool in the shot like this one.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Harry
I did get one of your E-mails and I made one of them donuts today with a few modifications of my own out of necessity. Didn't have any 3/4" plywood that I could use for this or any 1/4" either so I glued two 1/2" pieces together for the base. Was going to use the 1/2" for the top in place of 1/4plywood then thought better of it because in such a small area that was going to be turned on the bottom it might alter the point of direction the tool was going to be presented to the work. Changed my mind and turned down a piece of plywood from one half inch to 1/4". Only thing I need to do is buy the hardware and it's ready to go.Going to make another and instead of using my faceplate for my Nova, I only have one, I am going to turn a tenon and glue it to the base permanently and when I use it I will mount it on my extra chuck that I have. This should work pretty well . Again I thank you. Concerning the tools we use for turning, I am glad to see you are starting to include a picture of the tool you use On another forum I frequent we have a small bunch of guys that always talk about the tools we use and other alternative tools we could of used instead, even down to the type of grinds on our own tools. Lot of new turners ask a lot of questions. I think this is important to becoming a more accomplished turner if we never do half these things, we at least are aware of our options. Keep them turning Harry, isn't life grand when your retired and a turner, and oh yeah, when you have an understanding wife?


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Way to go Harry, excerlent.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Pete, let's hear from you soon my friend.


----------

